# Trang trí & lắp đèn cho phòng không cửa sổ



## gomsubaokhanh (5/4/22)

Ngày nay, diện tích nhà ở thu hẹp lại dẫn đến hạn chế nhiều gia đình có phòng ngủ không được thiết kế cửa sổ. Bài viết sẽ cung cấp cho bạn các giải pháp trang trí, chọn đèn cho phòng ngủ để căn phòng trông rộng rãi và thông thoáng hơn.

Giải pháp trang trí đồ đạc cho phòng ngủ không cửa sổ

1. Chọn màu sơn thích hợp

Với những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ, lại không có cửa sổ hỗ trợ ánh sáng, gia chủ nên chọn những gam màu tươi sáng để sơn phòng. Nhược điểm của căn phòng không có cửa sổ là cảm giác bí bách, chật chội. Sử dụng những gam sáng màu sẽ ăn gian thêm diện tích không gian, tạo cảm giác thoải mái, thoáng đãng cho căn phòng.

Các gam màu chính bạn có thể tham khảo như be, trắng hoặc màu kem. Đừng quên kết hợp chúng hài hòa với màu sắc nội thất trong căn phòng để tạo sự đồng nhất, hài hòa. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể sử dụng các loại giấy dán tường phong cảnh thiên nhiên, bầu trời, biển cả… để không gian thêm tươi mới.




2. Sử dụng gương treo tường vào phòng ngủ

Gương có tác dụng tạo chiều sâu cho phòng ngủ không có cửa sổ, nới rộng các không gian chật trở nên rộng rãi hơn. Một chiếc gương sẽ giúp nhân đôi không gian, đồng thời tăng khả năng phản chiếu ánh sáng, khiến căn phòng nhỏ sáng bừng.

Tuy nhiên khi lắp gương trong phòng ngủ, bạn cũng cần xem xét các yếu tố phong thủy để không ảnh hưởng đến tâm lý cũng như sinh hoạt. Một số vị trí kiêng kị không nên lắp gương như đầu giường hoặc chiếu thẳng vào giường ngủ.

3. Tạo không gian mở

Nếu phòng ngủ của bạn không có cửa sổ, việc tạo không gian mở giữa căn phòng cùng những khu vực khác là hết sức cần thiết nếu muốn phòng ngủ rộng rãi hơn. Thay vì sử dụng những bức tường bê tông thô cứng, bạn hãy thiết kế vách chia không gian bằng những chất liệu như kính trong suốt.

Chất liệu kính giúp mở rộng tầm nhìn và mang đến điểm nhấn thú vị cho cả căn phòng. Chúng biến căn phòng tù túng trở nên phóng khoáng hơn, ngoài ra việc không có gì che chắn nghe vẻ hơi mạo hiểm nhưng lại mang những trải nghiệm phòng ngủ tuyệt vời cho bất cứ ai.

>>> Xem thêm: Tuyệt chiêu trang trí và lắp đèn cho phòng ngủ không cửa sổ


----------

